
HTTP/2 time - andreapaiola
http://andreapaiola.name/2015-09-http-2-time/
======
mtgx
> Previous attempts to change dramatically HTTP, like QUIC and SPDY, partially
> failed.

Eh. Is that really the case? Isn't HTTP2 like 95% SPDY? It's like Daala
becoming IETF's NETVC and then saying the Daala attempt failed.

Also, QUIC as far as I know is still in R&D mode and I think it's meant to be
more complementary to HTTP2 no? So I don't know about it "failing" yet.

~~~
andreapaiola
Ah, you are right. I mean SPDY is/was by design an experimental tech. By a
adoption point of view is a failure by design.

But is good as it is: innovation break things and we need experimental
protocols.

For QUIC instead I don't think there is a future.

